# Tried Polaroid transfer



## windrivermaiden (Feb 20, 2008)

Not too shabby for a first try.:blushing:


----------



## windrivermaiden (Feb 21, 2008)

so...the teacher said that maybe they were discontinuing 669...any one know if that is true or not?


----------



## terri (Feb 21, 2008)

Let's just say the bells are beginning to toll....whether another company steps up to take over the rights to these emulsions, which Polaroid is holding up for grabs, is anybody's guess. 

Don't get me started. I'm not taking it well.  

All that aside: for a first try, beautiful results! Buy it and love it while you can. :heart:


----------



## windrivermaiden (Feb 22, 2008)

proud new owner of my own personal pack of 669:lmao:


----------



## Alpha (Feb 24, 2008)

I've been buying up as much Polaroid as I can afford. Just got a few boxes of Type 55 on Friday.


----------



## fstop23 (Mar 3, 2008)

Alas, it's true, polaroid is discontinuing ALL (sob) of its instant film. Just bought 2 packs of type 59 today for transfers. Buy it up while you can!

And great transfer, btw!


----------

